# p0601 Jeep grand cherokee 2002



## anthony24680419 (Ago 21, 2016)

Buenas tengo una jeep en el taller con el código p0601 que se referir a la memoria de la ecu. La camioneta enciende perfectamente solo que tiene el foco de check engine encendido ya revise mis corrientes y las masas y están bien, probe el consumo de amperaje y esta en 500mA  esta todo bien. Ya procedí a destapar la ecu cheque la fuente de alimentación y esta perfecto los 5v son estables ya he chequeado y no he conseguido corto, quisiera que alguien me ayude si tiene un datashet de el micro de esta ecu ya que quiero estar seguro de cambiar el micro. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2016)

> quisiera que alguien me ayude si tiene un datashet de el micro de esta ecu



cual es el numero del micro? cual el de la ecu?



> quiero estar seguro de cambiar el micro. ...



antes de pensar cambiar el micro, deberias hacer un backup del mismo, porque cuando compres el micro va a venir sin programar, es decir vacio, lo tenes que programar con los datos de tu jeep
lo mejor es que consigas otra ecu, para probar

no se si revisaste los conectores, de la ecu, que no esten flojos,sucios, cables cortados, otro que da problemas es el sensor de cigueñal o de posicion, el conector suele fallar


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2016)

Debe ser la ecu Jflex o algo así, es la que se abre como un libro y la placa esta pegada a las tapas de aluminio.

Ese tipo de fallas es interno entre el microcontrolador y las memorias, la falla puede estar en cualquier lado, no se cuan factible es cambiar el micro, pero si lo puedes conseguir a precio razonable es una buena opción, esos micro no estan grabados, el programa esta en las flash, es como cambiar el micro controlador de una pc. Tambien puede estar en alguna memoria la falla.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 23, 2016)

podrias ser mas especifico...que motor es.? 

Grand Cherokee Motor 2,7D CRD  
Codigo 
*P0601 *

Localizacion de Averias 

 Modulo de control de Motor - error de suma de comprobacion de Memoria                    

Causa Probable
Modulo de Control del  Motor






Dependiendo del motor , podria tener el esquema electrico..
Pareceria ser un fallo electrico


----------



## pppppo (Ago 23, 2016)

A ver a ver, el motor anda perfectamente y solo enciende la luz del check, hay que entrar con un escaner, y ver que pasa. Si anda no lo arregles .
Puede ser un fallo grabado en la memoria nomas.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 24, 2016)

Es eso seguro, fallos aleatorios en la memoria interna, suele pasar en los Neones tambien, y siguen andando sin problemas, solo que algún día el pcm pasa a mejor vida, jajajaja.


----------

